# What’s in your bug out bag.



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

In the thread on the 26-year-old vet moving here, there was a little discussion on bug out bags.

What is in your bug out bag?

I have 

First Aid Kit
Cash ($US and PHP)
Spare credit card, high capacity no debt on it.
Change clothes 2 pair socks and underwear plus pants and shirt, lightweight jacket.
2 l water
Dried fruit packages.
2 week supply of all my medicines.
Swiss army knife.
Critical documents, originals and photocopies. 
Pen and paper.
A nifty device that is a combination power bank, flashlight but has a solar cell and hand crank recharging capability. ( Made by Coghlans bought at Cabela at home about $CDN 60). I keep it recharged all the time.
Tactical flashlight (i.e. high intensity)
USB charger and spare laptop charger (I will also grab the laptop on my way out the door). Universal power plug adaptor so I will have power no matter what country we end up in.
Retractable USB and cat 5 cords.
Travel router that also has backup power capability for charging cell phones. (Also kept recharged)
My international cell phone. (Dual SIM model with a UK based SIM that works worldwide plus my Canadian SIM card for when I finally get home.
About 10 m 550 cord (Parachute cord)
Camping towel, soap and toiletries.
Toilet paper, hand sanitizer, wet wipes etc


It is all in a backpack that I can lock up and I have one of those retractable luggage locks so I can secure the complete backpack for when I sleep.

This should be sufficient to get me through the first 48 to 72 hours before aid can arrive in the event of a disaster. The cash is sufficient to buy a plane ticket home or I can always use the credit card and keep the cash for en route expenses. 

I am looking at two possible run scenarios. One would be a natural disaster i.e. a storm, earthquake or similar. There would be a period in a shelter or in the open where we would have to stay until we could bet relocated out. The cash will help there.
The second is a political event, riots, martial law etc that would mean a quick trip to the airport and on the first available flight anywhere. 

In either case being able to hand out wallet-sized pictures of Ben Franklin will assist in getting out of Dodge faster and safer. 

I was a Boy Scout for far too long to not be prepared lol.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When I got here I had a bug out bag (always had one in the US, too) but now it is mostly empty. Used to have passport, a couple hundred dollars, wet wipes, a lifestraw (LifeStraw - LifeStraw), condoms, flashlight and a change of clothes. Now it is just condoms, life straw, and q-tips. Not much of a bag anymore ha ha. The passport is in the safe. 

I used to be prepared... but now I have lived here too long....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> In the thread on the 26-year-old vet moving here, there was a little discussion on bug out bags.
> 
> What is in your bug out bag?
> 
> ...


This is great stuff for disasters both natural and man made. Also good for these single guys that come here with "forever" on their minds with a gal (or guy) they hardly know. Dangerous stuff. Personal experience with this kind of person though has shown me that they have to learn everything the hard way and will not listen. 
A good childhood friend comes to mind. First, this person tried a same-sex relationship and as of this posting is now 
"with" a bar girly barley old enough to know what end is up (with a child from a previous boyfriend or customer).
This ( and other bizarre issues) ended up costing a friendship and eventually this person will either be on the run again or dead. They will not learn.

I got lucky I think. I knew my fiancee--to be wife for over seven years before getting married an moving here. Put her on a joint checking account from the States and she learned to handle all our cash and pay bills as well.
For it to work with anyone, a person needs to invest more time with the person that may be their life's companion than they do choosing and buying a car!! Passport---passport?? After 15 years of marriage only my wife might know where my passport is.
Our bug out or get away bag is actually packed together so wherever one goes the other goes also :angel: ..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> In the thread on the 26-year-old vet moving here, there was a little discussion on bug out bags.
> 
> What is in your bug out bag?
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same but only meds for her as I don't take any and as Gene mentioned the better half has to be included. I also keep a fairly good stack of the pics of Franklin for distribution as needed because they are recognized in other countries too. All I need to do is get to the airport and if I can't get us on a commercial flight, I am accomplished enough to start & fly any piston engine plane I find to get us gone, and depending on the circumstance, I am not adverse to 'commandeering' whatever I need to accomplish what I need to do. I may be a bit older, but still can be "mean as a junkyard dog" and capable of dredging up my old USMC hand to hand combat training.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

No such bag here. Where I live the relatives have been here for a 100+ years and have learned to live on nothing. I could easily survive for days/weeks/months by living off the land just as they had to.:hungry:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Pretty much the same but only meds for her as I don't take any and as Gene mentioned the better half has to be included. ........ All I need to do is get to the airport and if I can't get us on a commercial flight, I am accomplished enough to start & fly any piston engine plane I find to get us gone, and depending on the circumstance, I am not adverse to 'commandeering' whatever I need to accomplish what I need to do. I may be a bit older, but still can be "mean as a junkyard dog" and capable of dredging up my old USMC hand to hand combat training.
> 
> Fred


I have never thought through the couple run scenario. Wouldn't it be better to have two run bags, cross carry docs, meds etc so there is something for each in both bags? That way if you get separated from each other or separated from one bag you still have essential items?

A woman's bag would also have to include sanitary pads and or tampons. I actually carry both in my first aid kit because they are so good at absorbing blood and make good field dressings. (Tampons fit in bullet holes and I have heard that they can seal them quite well until you can get to medical attention.)

I doubt that a piston engine aircraft would not have the legs to make it out of the country. It would only get you out if the immediate danger area but often that will be sufficient especially if the issue is local in nature. My pilot licence is old and expired but I am sure I could take off and fly OK. Landings were always a little rough but a good landing is one you can walk away from and a perfect one is where you can reuse the aircraft. A good landing is sufficient, especially with someone else's aircraft.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> I have never thought through the couple run scenario. Wouldn't it be better to have two run bags, cross carry docs, meds etc so there is something for each in both bags? That way if you get separated from each other or separated from one bag you still have essential items?
> 
> A woman's bag would also have to include sanitary pads and or tampons. I actually carry both in my first aid kit because they are so good at absorbing blood and make good field dressings. (Tampons fit in bullet holes and I have heard that they can seal them quite well until you can get to medical attention.)
> 
> I doubt that a piston engine aircraft would not have the legs to make it out of the country. It would only get you out if the immediate danger area but often that will be sufficient especially if the issue is local in nature. My pilot licence is old and expired but I am sure I could take off and fly OK. Landings were always a little rough but a good landing is one you can walk away from and a perfect one is where you can reuse the aircraft. A good landing is sufficient, especially with someone else's aircraft.


Good things to consider. I like one bag as I would wind up carrying both anyway. She is now 69 so only needs her meds. 

Yes, the pads are the best all around field dressing for larger wounds, they only need to be secured in place with whatever is handy(string, rope, paracord, tape,etc) and the tampons do expand to seal smaller holes one may encounter.

As far as the small plane, that is merely another option to evade or to remove us from immediate threat. Any & all options will have to be considered depending on what is happening at the moment or foreseeable future.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Good things to consider. I like one bag as I would wind up carrying both anyway. She is now 69 so only needs her meds.
> 
> ....


I'd at least consider her meds, or at least a few days supply, in something she carries. her purse for example. That way if you are separated she is still OK. (Depends on size and amount of meds needed, a small pill bottle will fit in her purse anyway.)


----------

